# weiterleitung auf mobile seiten verhindern



## >ExX< (29. Januar 2012)

Hallo leute, das nächste problem ruft.

Habe das motorola xoom, und der browser leitet mich bei manchen seiten automatisch auf die smartphone optimierte seite weiter.
Selbst wenn ich in die addressleiste expliziet die seite genauso eintippe wie am normalen pc.

In den browser einstellungen hab ich schon geschaut, konnte aber nichts finden.


----------



## Iceananas (30. Januar 2012)

Welcher ROM? 

Du musst den UA String ändern. Meines Erachtens kann man im Browser vom Android 3.2 selbst einstellen ob man als Desktop oder Tablet angezeigt werden möchte. Ansonst bleibt nur der Griff ins Framework oder ein anderer Browser nehmen (Dolphin HD zum Beispiel).


----------



## >ExX< (30. Januar 2012)

ROM,framework, ua string?

Tut mir leid kenne mich damit absolut nicht aus


----------



## Papzt (30. Januar 2012)

Nutzt du den Standardbrowser? Ich weiß, dass man im Dolphin Browser HD einstellen kann welche Ansicht man haben möchte


----------



## >ExX< (30. Januar 2012)

Ja ich benutz den standart browser, ich kann ja mal dolphin hd ausprobieren


----------



## Papzt (30. Januar 2012)

Da geht es auf jeden Fall. Ich nutze den auch und bin sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Abductee (30. Januar 2012)

beim android ab 2.1 (mein letzter stand) kann man normalerweise im standartbrowser unter den einstellungen 
einstellen ob man sich als mobiles gerät ausgeben will oder nicht.


----------



## fuddles (30. Januar 2012)

Ich zitiere mal Android-Hilfe dazu: "Um das zu umgehen kann man folgendes machen:

1. In der Adresszeile des Browsers "about:debug" eingeben (ohne ")
2. In die Einstellungen des Browsers wechseln und dort den Punkt Debuggen öffnen
3. Dann den Punkt UAString auswählen

Hier kann man jetzt einstellen wie sich der Browser im Internet  identifiziert. Wird jetzt Desktop ausgewählt wird man nicht mehr auf die  Mobil Seiten umgeleitet."

Quelle: ICS Browser dauerhaft auf Desktop Modus umstellen - Android-Hilfe.de

Funktioniert aber leider nicht immer. Man wird trotzdem noch auf manch mobile Seite weitergeleitet. Besonders bei einschlägigen Seiten


----------



## Papzt (30. Januar 2012)

Beim ICS Standardbrowser geht das ganz einfach übers Menü.... ich weiß nicht ob das bei GB / HC genauso ist


----------



## >ExX< (30. Januar 2012)

fuddles schrieb:


> Ich zitiere mal Android-Hilfe dazu: "Um das zu umgehen kann man folgendes machen:
> 
> 1. In der Adresszeile des Browsers "about:debug" eingeben (ohne ")
> 2. In die Einstellungen des Browsers wechseln und dort den Punkt Debuggen öffnen
> ...


 Warum muss es eigentlich immer so umständlich gemacht werden?
Warum können die Hersteller nicht einfach die Menüpunkte dazu in die Einstellungen integrieren?
Funktioniert übrigends einwandfrei, primär gings mir eigentlich um tvtoday.de 
hab auch schon ne TVSpielfilm App probiert aber die kann man nichtmal im Quermodus nutzen 
Danke


Papzt schrieb:


> Beim ICS Standardbrowser geht das ganz einfach übers Menü.... ich weiß nicht ob das bei GB / HC genauso ist


 Naja, in den Einstellungen konnte man nichts umstellen, erst als ich das about:debug eingegeben hab


----------

